# Diamond Bow post settings chart



## Shoalwater (Aug 24, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find a post settings chart for the 2007 Diamond bows?


----------



## Shoalwater (Aug 24, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a 08 but I cant find a 07. If you want the info. from the 08 chart let me know.


----------



## WiBowhntr (Nov 19, 2004)

*07 mod and post chart*

It's kind of fuzzy hopefully you can read it


Shoalwater said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a post settings chart for the 2007 Diamond bows?


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Look on Diamond's web site under downloads. I found them for the 08's.


----------



## Shoalwater (Aug 24, 2007)

Wibowhntr,
Thanks for the help.


----------

